# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Pijn in rug

## Laraa

Ik ben 14 jaar en ik heb vaak last van mijn bovenrug. Mijn bovenrug is een beetje krom en mijn onderrug is hol. Ik heb ook het idee dat mijn rug een beetje scheef is. Wat zou ik aan de pijn kunnen doen?

----------


## atalaia

Beste Laraa

Ik ben van mijn rugpijn afgekomen door een fantastisch goede stretching. Het heet LAJIN , je kunt informatie erover vinden als je dat woord schrijft in google. Het is een vorm van zelfgenezing die ook goed is voor heel veel andere aandoeningen. Had bijvoorbeeld ook vreselijke pijnscheuten in de lies, en die zijn ook helemaal verdwenen. Probeer het, ik vind het super!!

----------


## christel1

Vraag aan je huisarts een verwijsbriefje voor de orthopedist. Je moet eerst weten waar het probleem zit voor je kan behandelen. Met een gewone RX te nemen van je rug kan een orthopedist al echt veel zien en het duurt nog geen 5 minuten. 
Mijn dochter heeft ook vaak last van haar onderrug. Blijkt dat haar 1 been een halve cm langer is dan haar ander been, dus nu draagt zij steunzolen. 
Als je denkt dat je rug een beetje scheef aan het groeien is kunnen er nu nog maatregelen getroffen worden om later verdere scheefstand te voorkomen (scoliose). Misschien door fysio of kiné, misschien ook door een tijdje een aangepast corset te dragen. 
Mijn raad is, zoek eerst naar de oorzaak van je probleem, want een pijnstiller kan helpen maar die lost de oorzaak niet op. 
Veel succes

----------

